# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  درصد 30 در دروس عمومی ؟

## Artificer

سلام دوستان.
وقت بخیر.

برای کنکور *ریاضی* امسال و تو یک ماه باقی مونده دروس عمومی رو با چه الویتی بخونم که بشه همه رو 30 درصد بزنم ؟
هیچی تا الان نخوندم و درواقع بعد از سالها میخوام کنکور بدم.

ضمنا این کتابها رو دارم :
ادبیات جمع بندی مهروماه ( زرد رنگ )
عربی جمع بندی ناصح زاده خیلی سبز
انگلیسی جمع بندی خیلی سبز
آیات و روایات دین و زندگی لقمه مهروماه

----------


## Violett

بنظرم برای زبان تمرکزت رو فقط بزار روی واژه و تا حدودی گرامر.
برای دینی اگر بتونی فقط پایه دهم رو کامل بخونی میتونی به این درصد برسی؛ حالا برای اطمینان میتونی نصف یازدهم یا دوازدهم هم بخونی درس های دلخواهت رو.
برای عربی، ترجمه خودش تو رو به بالای سی میرسونه. ترجمه های کنکور های سال های گذشته رو برسی کن و اگر خواستی کلاس های واعظی یا فلاح رو برای ترجمه ببین.
ادبیات هم اگر قرابتت خوبه، اون خودش بدون نیاز به خوندن تو رو به سی میرسونه. اما اگر در قرابت ضعف داری، واژگان و املا این درصد رو برات فراهم میکنه.
موفق باشی

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Artificer


سلام دوستان.
وقت بخیر.

برای کنکور ریاضی امسال و تو یک ماه باقی مونده دروس عمومی رو با چه الویتی بخونم که بشه همه رو 30 درصد بزنم ؟
هیچی تا الان نخوندم و درواقع بعد از سالها میخوام کنکور بدم.

ضمنا این کتابها رو دارم :
ادبیات جمع بندی مهروماه ( زرد رنگ )
عربی جمع بندی ناصح زاده خیلی سبز
انگلیسی جمع بندی خیلی سبز
آیات و روایات دین و زندگی لقمه مهروماه


لاقل برای ادبیات این 30 دیقه تحلیل 99 رو زیاد ببین ! والا پشمای من ریخت تا 98 ادبیات رو میزدم 77 و 70 ، یهو تو ادبیات ریاضی 99 شد 30! 
یعنی برگاام



*


> *
> البته شرایط رو درک میکنم ، ولی همین تحلیل اقای یکتا در سوال 15 جواب درست رو خط زد! و ضمنا بدون جواب نهایی گذاشت! یعنی از دبیرانی که دائم یکسال یک درس رو تدریس میکنند هم انتظار 100 نیست! و این جای تاسفه از طرفی .*


*
**
اینجا هم اضافه کنم که دوستان حتما دستور زبان مسند رو بخونین ، طوری که هست دیگه طراح گویی کوتاه نمیاد که شیوه بلاغی یا حذف بده حال کنیم! 

قرابت معنایی هم بریزید دور هر چی روش یادگرفته بودین، بیت رو درست و صحیح بخونین و سعی کنین معنا پیدا کنین ازش! اینطوری سوال راحت تر میشه . سوال 19 همین کنکور 99 ریاضی با روش هایی که میگفتن نمیدونم کلمه پیدا کن و بهمان! هیچکدومش جواب نمیده و معنا و معنا و معنا فقط

کلهم از قبل بگم که قراره 25 سوال سختی رو بزنین ، سعی کنین ابیات دستور رو از لحاظ ارایه و ارایه هارو از لحاظ دستور وفلان برسی کنین . یعنی منظورم اینه از این الکی و سر سری رد نشین!*

----------


## Artificer

سلام دوستان
بازم اگر پیشنهادی دارین خوشحال میشم از نظراتتون استفاده کنم

----------


## Mahshidmdr

برای ادبیات لغات و املا رو بخون و از کتاب لقمه مهر و ماه هم قرابت بخون بتونی ۳ یا ۴ تا از قرابت رو بزنی

----------


## Mahshidmdr

اگه لقمه هم نداری اگه کتابت بخش خاصی به اسم قرابت داره همونو بخون واسه ۳ یا ۴ تست فک کنم کفایت بکنه ولی اگه لقمه بود بهتره اکثر مطالبش مثل کتاب هامون سبطی ان تا اونجایی که من دیدم

----------


## Mahshidmdr

برای عربی هم سعی کن که متن کار کنی‌و لغت بخونی و اگر تونسی جزوه های فلاح رو پیدا کنی بخش اعراب گذاری رو بخون شاید تونستی ازش درصد بگیری ولی نمیشه گفت قطعیه چون که توی ایت زمانی که تو داری نمیتونی بری کل باب و قواعد افعال رو بخونی که بتونی بر اساسش تست رو بزنی فقط اگه شانس باهات یار باشه اعراب اسم ها اشتباه باشه در کل توی عربی واقعا سخته حتی همچین درصد کمی رو گرفت چون که تمام مطالبش به همدیگه مربوطن 
و اینکه اگر لغت بخونی و ترجمه ات قوی بشه شاید بتونی تست های قواعد دو سه تاش رو بزنی خلاصه که حتما حتما لغت و متن رو کار بکن

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Artificer


سلام دوستان.
وقت بخیر.

برای کنکور ریاضی امسال و تو یک ماه باقی مونده دروس عمومی رو با چه الویتی بخونم که بشه همه رو 30 درصد بزنم ؟
هیچی تا الان نخوندم و درواقع بعد از سالها میخوام کنکور بدم.

ضمنا این کتابها رو دارم :
ادبیات جمع بندی مهروماه ( زرد رنگ )
عربی جمع بندی ناصح زاده خیلی سبز
انگلیسی جمع بندی خیلی سبز
آیات و روایات دین و زندگی لقمه مهروماه


به کوب تست بزنید، راستش اونطوری که من دیدم چه تالیفی چه سراسری یه سری نکات دائم و بی جهت تکرار میشن، مثلا همون فایلی که در تاپیکم گذاشتم در خصوص املاء و لغت رو دانلود کنید ، بعد صفحه سوم دیگه موضوع املا شوخی بزرگه (البته بعضا هم پشم ریزون میاد) . 
پاسخنامه هارو بخونید کامل و از کتاب درسی دوری نجویید. 

حدالمکان هم تست سراسری بزنید به جای تالیفی ( کتاب نیاز نیست ، همین بانک تست بگیرین فیلتر سراسری داره)



و چرا من دوباره نظر دادم*

----------


## Mahshidmdr

و اینکه اگر زبانت پایه خوبی نداری و در حد صفری زمانی نزار روش جاش وقت بزار برای ادبیاتت 
دیگه واقع گرایانه نظر دادم کسی نیاد بگه که انرژی منفی میدی

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام دوستان
> بازم اگر پیشنهادی دارین خوشحال میشم از نظراتتون استفاده کنم


کنکورهای عمومی سالهای خیر فوق العاده ست

----------

